# PostScript Link mit Alias im PDF



## Tyg3r (11. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, einen Link (zu einer Webresource) in mein PDF zu setzen.
Es handelt sich um ein PDF, dass mit Ghostscript aus einer PostScript-Datei heraus erzeugt wird.
Gibt es PostScript-Anweisungen, die einen Link definieren? Und zwar mit Alias.
Eine einfache URL (mit http://) wird ja vom PDF-Reader automatisch in einen Link umgewandelt. Allerdings ist die URL optisch viel zu lang.

GhostScript Version: 8.54

Geht das überhaupt?
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Gruss Sebastian


----------



## deepthroat (13. März 2009)

Hi.

Schau mal hier: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/postscript-hyperlinks-574701/

Gruß


----------



## Tyg3r (13. März 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Solche Anweisungen habe ich auch schon gefunden.
Allerdings suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit innerhalb des Fließ-Textes einen Bereich als Link zu definieren.
Also eine Art Inline-Anweisung.

Ich glaube PostScript verlangt mir nun doch etwas mehr ab 

Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe!

Gruß Sebastian


----------

